
Teen sends dick pic to 22-year-old woman, now he’s a child pornographer - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/teen-sends-dick-pic-to-22-year-old-now-hes-a-child-pornographer/
======
Tomte
Much cooler: Germany's highest criminal court ruled that you can be an
accessory to attempted murder... of yourself ("Verfolgerfall").

That was a case of two robbers who were fleeing the scene. One of them looked
back and saw himself pursued. He shot at his pursuer who actually was his
accomplice. Both were convicted of attempted murder.

------
lisper
IMHO this is a clear indication that something is desperately wrong with the
law.

